# Hiring motivated individuals



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking for dependable self motivating individuals. Openings to fill are laborers and drivers. Must have own transportation to get to the shop 24/7. Shop is located in steger, Il Must be available for work between Nov 15 2012-April of 2013 and willing to work during holidays. Veterans please include a copy of your DD214 when responding. Please send all contact information to [email protected]


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Hahaha. Dependable self motivating individuals. No such thing!!!


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wishfull thinking....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I could work weekends but its a bit of a commute. Unless you have a Lear...


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Send contact information to [email protected]


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Free bump for a good guy and a good company.


----------

